# NREMT-B Exam 120 Questions PASSED



## GuardianAngel (Jan 19, 2015)

Dear 2015 NREMT-B anxious test takers,

   If you are reading this post right now you are probably stressing out about going the full 120 questions on your NREMT-B exam. Today, I got my results. I passed. I went the full 120 questions and I stressed the entire weekend because of postings I’ve read in these forums.
   I’m convinced that the numbers have nothing to do with whether you’ve passed or failed. I hope a post that claims a 120-question count with a passing result helps to put your mind at ease.

Good luck everyone! If you went the full 120 questions you can still pass!


----------



## Wittywhit (Jan 21, 2015)

Thanks I take it today is I was kind of freaking out about that!


----------



## Gurby (Jan 21, 2015)

I also passed with 120 or so.


----------



## SixEightWhiskey (Jan 24, 2015)

It's all about keeping a good average score going. sometimes you just need a few more questions to reach the threshold. I know plenty of people who failed at 70 and passed with 120. The people with 70 failed so miserably that they had no chance of ever meeting the required minimum, and the people with 120 just needed a few more to put them above the minimum in all the categories. good job to everyone who passed! remember, most of the actual learning starts AFTER you pass your tests.


----------



## JesusIsLord (Oct 5, 2015)

I just took it last week, also passed at 120. Totally thought i failed it because I wasn't sure about some questions. And I was so anxious and started reading a lot of comments online saying they failed at 120, so i decided to comment


----------



## chrisp368 (Nov 9, 2015)

First time I took the test I went only about 75 questions and did not pass. just took it today and ended up taking all 120 questions. I feel a little bit better this time because the last 20 questions seemed to be the easiest questions and I felt confident about them. *fingers crossed*


----------



## Justjewit (Nov 16, 2015)

Took the test on 11/13, got 120 questions, passed first try  120 fail myth busted


----------



## Ace Mike (Dec 4, 2015)

I took the NREMT test yesterday at 10am ish and was cut off at 120 questions that day 330 pm I found out that I passed


----------



## Mcj85 (Dec 9, 2015)

I took it yesterday, started at 5:05p finished at 6:20p. I got a 120 questions, wasn't sure on a few of them because I wanted more info on vitals and/or scenario but stuck with ABC's and passed the first time. I took a 6 week course 3 months ago and studied flash cards for two days, I'm gonna say when in doubt ABC's, and don't be afraid to read and re-read the questions just to make sure you got all the details......Good luck!


----------



## karabri123 (Feb 25, 2016)

I don't know if anyone still looks at this but this was a huge source of comfort for me so I wanted to give back!!! I just took my exam yesterday and just found out I PASSED. This was my second time taking the exam. The first time I took it I went to 120 questions and failed, second time I went to 120 questions and PASSED. Literally living proof that the number of questions does not matter whatsoever. I was so convinced that if my exam didn't shut off at 70 Questions that I failed but this is not the case. I was so set in that idea that I spent SO much time on the first 70 and then only had 30 minutes to finish the last 70 questions! I finished the test with 5 seconds to spare so I'm telling you guys DO NOT let your number of questions you receive freak you out. Take your time, read the questions, and remember your ABCsss!!!!


----------

